# Sandra Sully



## Jewels (24 October 2008)

I think Sandra Sully is sensational, but is she putting on a bit of weight???


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 October 2008)

Get HD mate and a tape measure.

gg


----------



## prawn_86 (25 October 2008)

who cares


----------



## Naked shorts (27 October 2008)

This isnt the "womans day" forum...


----------



## Jewels (4 November 2008)

I didn't realise that Womans Day ran commentry on assets of publicly listed companies (ie Channel 10)
Surely a company needs to maintain it's assets!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 November 2008)

sex n money are very interchangeable. gg


----------



## Naked shorts (19 November 2008)

hmm, I like your thinking jewels. I would never buy into those TV stations anyway. They are run by idiots, evidenced by their lack of involvement in the internet


----------

